# Relacore for IBS??



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

After reading some info given to me by eric on the association of cortsol and ibs I remembered the ad for Relacore. They say it reduces the stress hormone cortisol. After doing some research I came to the conclusion Relacore is useless for weight loss but surprisingly effective as an anti anxiety supplement. So I think I will give it a try and see what happens. I will keep everyone posted. If anyone else has tried this please chime in.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome pooman


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by pooman:After reading some info given to me by eric on the association of cortsol and ibs I remembered the ad for Relacore. They say it reduces the stress hormone cortisol. After doing some research I came to the conclusion Relacore is useless for weight loss but surprisingly effective as an anti anxiety supplement. So I think I will give it a try and see what happens. I will keep everyone posted. If anyone else has tried this please chime in.


Well, after tryng it for a couple of months I found no improvement. No weight loss either. Oh well back to my quest for a cure.


----------

